# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  درخواست آموزش راه اندازی و ساخت سرور برای ربات تلگرام

## farzad_fb25

سلام 
میخواستم اگه امکانش باشه دوستان و اساتید محترم در خصوص راه اندازی سرور برای ربات تلگرام راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## محمد فدوی

سؤالت کلیه! کافیه یه سرور (از هر نوعی) داشته باشی و برنامه‌ی مورد نظرت رو روش اجرا کنی. برای ساخت اکانت روبوت هم کافیه با اکانت خودت به botfather@ پیام بدی تا یه token بهت بده. از اون به بعد با استفاده از اون ‌token توی برنامه‌ت می‌تونی به سرور تلگرام وصل شی، پیام بدی و ...
در مورد اینکه آیا جاوا هم کتابخونه‌ای برای تلگرام داره یا نه اطلاعی ندارم ولی این رو واسه Nodejs پیدا کردم و باش یه روبوت هم نوشتم. API خیلی روون و خوبی داره.

----------


## farzad_fb25

> سؤالت کلیه! کافیه یه سرور (از هر نوعی) داشته باشی و برنامه‌ی مورد نظرت رو روش اجرا کنی. برای ساخت اکانت روبوت هم کافیه با اکانت خودت به botfather@ پیام بدی تا یه token بهت بده. از اون به بعد با استفاده از اون ‌token توی برنامه‌ت می‌تونی به سرور تلگرام وصل شی، پیام بدی و ...
> در مورد اینکه آیا جاوا هم کتابخونه‌ای برای تلگرام داره یا نه اطلاعی ندارم ولی این رو واسه Nodejs پیدا کردم و باش یه روبوت هم نوشتم. API خیلی روون و خوبی داره.


ممنون از جوابتون
در حال حاضر من تو همون قسمت اول گیر دارم.
چطوری میتونم یک سرور برای این کار راه بندازم
منظورتون از هر سروری چیه؟
چه سیستم عاملی باید داشته باشه؟
از کجا میتونم اجاره کنم؟ یعنی همین شرکت هایی که سرور بابت هاست وب سایت میدن کافیه؟
و چه نرم افزاری باید روش نصب بشه؟
اگه لطف کنید و راهنمایی کنید ممنونتون میشم

----------


## ad.davachi

بله همین شرکتهایی که سرور بابت هاست میدن کافیه.نرم افزارش بستگی به زبان برنامه نویسیتون داره
اگر با زبان php کار میکنید که سرور آپاچی لازم دارید که من توصیه میکنم از همون php  استفاده کنید چون من لایبرری کاملی برای دات نت ندیدم.

----------


## محمد فدوی

> سؤالت کلیه! کافیه یه سرور (از هر نوعی) داشته باشی و برنامه‌ی مورد نظرت رو روش اجرا کنی. برای ساخت اکانت روبوت هم کافیه با اکانت خودت به botfather@ پیام بدی تا یه token بهت بده. از اون به بعد با استفاده از اون ‌token توی برنامه‌ت می‌تونی به سرور تلگرام وصل شی، پیام بدی و ...
> در مورد اینکه آیا جاوا هم کتابخونه‌ای برای تلگرام داره یا نه اطلاعی ندارم ولی این رو واسه Nodejs پیدا کردم و باش یه روبوت هم نوشتم. API خیلی روون و خوبی داره.


اینجا بخش جاواست و ما باید به مسائل جاوا بپردازیم. طبیعتا برای جاوا می‌تونی از هر سیستم‌عاملی استفاده کنی.

----------


## saleh2015

> سلام 
> میخواستم اگه امکانش باشه دوستان و اساتید محترم در خصوص راه اندازی سرور برای ربات تلگرام راهنمایی بفرمایید


*دوست عزیز تو می تونی بدون سرور به راحتی این کا ر را انجام بدی فقط این مطلب را بخوان*
*آموزش کامل و تصویری ساخت ربات تلگرام بی نیاز از هاست و سرور
بدون تهیه –ssl–دامنه–ip اختصاصی و برنامه نویسی*http://apkfa.ir/bot-on-telegram-with...-and-paquebot/

----------


## yaser.kashi

> سلام 
> میخواستم اگه امکانش باشه دوستان و اساتید محترم در خصوص راه اندازی سرور برای ربات تلگرام راهنمایی بفرمایید



میگم به جایی هم رسیدی ؟
تونستس تو جاوا لایبراری پیدا کنی که با توکن یه روبات بتونه اون رو هم مدیریت کنه(کامنت تعریف کنه .... جواب پیام بده و ...)

----------


## yaser.kashi

> سؤالت کلیه! کافیه یه سرور (از هر نوعی) داشته باشی و برنامه‌ی مورد نظرت رو روش اجرا کنی. برای ساخت اکانت روبوت هم کافیه با اکانت خودت به botfather@ پیام بدی تا یه token بهت بده. از اون به بعد با استفاده از اون ‌token توی برنامه‌ت می‌تونی به سرور تلگرام وصل شی، پیام بدی و ...
> در مورد اینکه آیا جاوا هم کتابخونه‌ای برای تلگرام داره یا نه اطلاعی ندارم ولی این رو واسه Nodejs پیدا کردم و باش یه روبوت هم نوشتم. API خیلی روون و خوبی داره.


سلام

  اقای فدوی من به مرحله دریافت توکن رسیدم 
دنبال اینم که چطوری به سرور تلگرام وصل بشم
آیا کتابخوونه ای تا الان پیدا کردید ؟
هدف منم مدیریت ربات هستش

نمونه کلاس ساده جاوا در این مورد میتونید به من معرفی کنید
یا لینکی به من برسونید؟

----------


## abbasnoorali

سلام
دوستان کار با بات ها سادس، روال کلی همونطوره که آقای فدوی توضیح داد
من کمی بیشتر توضیح میدم، 
بعد از گرفتن توکن، شما میتونید message های ارسال شده برای بات را مشاهده کنید و در جواب هم پیغامی ارسال کنید. توجه کنید که قرار نیست بات به سرور شما کانکت بشه، شما بات را listen میکنید و پیغام های دریافتی رو مدیریت می کنید و به اونها پاسخ میدید.
در مورد library هم اینجا چند تا از بهترینهاش معرفی شده:https://core.telegram.org/bots/samplesشاد باشید

----------

